# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#195 - AtomicNet, Κάνηθος

## papanastasis

Γεια σας και από εμένα...
Καλή χρονιά με πολλά ακόμα λινκ στο ewn και όχι μόνο!!

Δω και μερικές ημέρες είμαι και εγώ συνδεδεμένος με το Ευβοϊκό ασύρματο δίκτυο, με την βοήθεια του Γιώργου (Openhaimer) και την φιλοξενία του xkout.

Έχω ήδη δηλώσει την θέση μου στο ewn.wind AtomicNet(#195) και τις επόμενες ημέρες θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες από την θέση αυτή, από την οποία έχω οπτική επαφή με την παραλία της Χαλκίδας από το δημαρχείο και έως και την παραλία των πολιτικών.

Σκανάρισμα τις περιοχής δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω αλλά από την θέση που έχω τοποθετήσει την κεραία (80 αρι πιάτο με feeder) η οποία κοιτάει στο ΑP του xkout, πιάνω ασθενές σήμα από τον balibari(#47).

Τις επόμενες ημέρες επίσης, περιμένω να παραλάβω τα υλικά που έχω παραγγείλει, αρχικά ένα τετραπλό αντάπτερ καθώς και μια ασύρματη κάρτα. 
Έτσι θα είμαι έτοιμος το επόμενο διάστημα να ενταχθώ στον κορμό του δικτύου.

H βοήθεια σας, σίγουρα θα είναι πολύτιμη!

Σ ευχαριστώ 
Τάσος

----------


## antonisk7

> ... πιάνω ασθενές σήμα από τον balibari(#47).
> 
> ....


 καλώς 'ηρθες ,
με τι σήμα πιάνεις τιν ομνι στο balibari#47 ?

----------


## socrates

Άντε να βλέπω και τον Αντώνη στο παιχνίδι! 
Νέα πρόσωπα... πάμε καλά!  ::

----------


## papanastasis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papanastasis
> 
> ... πιάνω ασθενές σήμα από τον balibari(#47).
> 
> ....
> 
> 
>  καλώς 'ηρθες ,
> με τι σήμα πιάνεις τιν ομνι στο balibari#47 ?


με -90 dbm

----------


## PIT

Φιλε μου καλως ηρ8ες!!!!! Αντε και ΒΒ κομβος  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papanastasis
> 
> ...


Λογικα ειναι, χωρις κεντραρισμα και να υποθεσω και με 80αρι πιατο? Εισαι και στα 15km!

----------


## Openhaimer

Καλώς τον. Και έτσι ορεξάτο που σε βλέπω προβλέπω γρήγορα BB κόμβος με πολλά link.  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Και ο ......οργασμός συνεχίζεται  ::

----------


## liousis

> Και ο ......οργασμός συνεχίζεται


++++++++++++++  ::  

Καλώς ήρθες!Εδώ είμαστε για να σε βοηθήσουμε όποτε θέλεις!Άντε και με το καλό bb!

----------


## PIT

Τασο καλησπερα!!

Για δες εδω. Ειναι εφικτο ενα λινκ??
Οτι χρειαστεις απο βοηθεια call me  ::

----------


## neo4

Ωραια παμε  ::  
Καλως ηρθες και απο μενα  ::

----------


## papanastasis

Σήμερα παρέλαβα και τα τελευταία υλικά και είμαι πλέον έτοιμος να αρχίσω το στήσιμο!

Ο τετραπλός μαζί με δυο τις c9 είναι ήδη τοποθετημένα στο ταρατσοπισί το οποίο εξοπλίστηκε και με μια 512 mb CF.
Έγινε εγκατάσταση του mikrotik 2.9.27 με το οποίο πειραματίστηκα λίγο αλλά δεν κατάφερα και σπουδαία πράγματα. Χρειάζομαι σίγουρα βοήθεια για να το σεταρω !!( *pit* ακούς :: .

Τώρα απομένει να τοποθετηθούν τα δυο 80αρια πιάτα στην βάση τις καμινάδας, (σύμφωνα με την υπόδειξη του *liousis*), μόλις το επιτρέψει ο καιρός.

Το ένα θα κοιτάει προς την *έξω Παναγίτσα* για να βγει το λινκ με τον* aitos*, και το άλλο προς την *Χαλκίδα* για όποιον άλλον ενδιαφέρεται.

Τέλος να σημειώσω ότι έγινε και αλλαγή του ονόματος του κόμβου από *pap* σε *AtomicNet* !!

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο ρε Τάσο!!!
Πότε σκοπεύεις να στήσεις για να έρθουμε από εκεί με τον pit και να τελιώνουμε...  ::  
Θα πρέπει να συνενοηθούμε με τον xkout για να κάνετε το Link backbone εάν γίνεται.

----------


## PIT

Ισως βγει και με μενα ενα λινκ να δουμε. 

Αν υπαρχει Θεληση και ενδιαφερον ολα γινονται, χωρις πολλα-πολλα!!!  ::  Μπραβο Τασο!!!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ετοιμος και ο Τασος. Μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια μαζι με τον Γιαννη (JB172) περασαμε ολες τις ρυθμισεις με mac telnet  ::  

Τωρα ειναι προσωρινα client στον xkout αλλα μολις στρωσει ο καιρος περιμενουν 2 καρτουλες να βρουν το τερι τους.  ::   ::  

Ωχ αυτη η κονσολα παιδεμα ειναι αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις και αλλιως  ::  Αντε μαθαμε κατι και σημερα!!!  ::  

*Traceroute στο 10.145.12.17*

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο παίδες!!!!
Και έβλεπα και εγώ κίνηση που περνούσε από το ρουτέρι μου....  ::

----------


## PIT

> Και έβλεπα και εγώ κίνηση που περνούσε από το ρουτέρι μου....


Χαρικες εεεεεεε????!!!!!!

----------


## neo4

> Ετοιμος και ο Τασος. Μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια μαζι με τον Γιαννη (JB172) περασαμε ολες τις ρυθμισεις με mac telnet  
> 
> Τωρα ειναι προσωρινα client στον xkout αλλα μολις στρωσει ο καιρος περιμενουν 2 καρτουλες να βρουν το τερι τους.   
> 
> Ωχ αυτη η κονσολα παιδεμα ειναι αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις και αλλιως  Αντε μαθαμε κατι και σημερα!!!  
> 
> *Traceroute στο 10.145.12.17*


Μπραβο ρε παιδια  ::  
Ο επιμενων νικα τελικα...  ::

----------


## papanastasis

> Ετοιμος και ο Τασος. Μετα απο πολυ προσπαθεια μαζι με τον Γιαννη (JB172) περασαμε ολες τις ρυθμισεις με mac telnet *Traceroute στο 10.145.12.17*


....... είναι αυτό που λένε “ενώ κοιμόμουν η τύχη μου δούλευε”  ::  (για καφέ είχα πάει και να φωτογραφίσω την χιονισμένη Χαλκίδα!!!)
Πολύ καλή δουλειά παιδιά  ::   ::   ::  

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ  ::

----------


## papanastasis

Να και οι φωτογραφίες απο την χιονισμένη Χαλκίδα:

[attachment=1:3eaqnnkx]CIMG2967.JPG[/attachment:3eaqnnkx] 
[attachment=2:3eaqnnkx]CIMG2959 - Αντίγραφο.JPG[/attachment:3eaqnnkx]
[attachment=3:3eaqnnkx]CIMG2955.JPG[/attachment:3eaqnnkx] 
[attachment=4:3eaqnnkx]CIMG2953.JPG[/attachment:3eaqnnkx]
[attachment=0:3eaqnnkx]CIMG2985.JPG[/attachment:3eaqnnkx]

.....και το χιονισμένο πιάτο:

----------


## liousis

Super οι φωτογραφίες σου Τάσο!!!Εύγε!!!  ::

----------


## papanastasis

Μετά από αρκετή προσπάθεια είναι έτοιμος και ο κόμβος *ewn#195 – AtomicNet* !!

Το ταρατσοκουτί κρύβει μέσα του μια motherboard με επεξεργαστή στα 733MHz , 178 Mb Ram, ένα τετραπλό adapter με 3 CM9 και τέλος μια 512 CF με εγκατεστημένα mikrotik v2.9.27 και guagga. 

Στην βάση της καμινάδας τοποθετήθηκαν 2 80αρια πιάτα, που το ένα κοιτάει προς την Χαλκίδα (*xkout*) και το άλλο προς την έξω Παναγίτσα (*kingaetos*), και μια 8db Οmni για το μελλοντικό Access Point.Τέλος υπάρχει χώρος να τοποθετηθεί άλλο ένα πιάτο με το οποίο μπορεί να βγεί λινκ με την Αρτάκη η τα Πολιτικά η τον Χτυπά.

Από την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα είναι up το λινκ με τον *xkout*και εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες παίζει σε AP στα 5600 MHz και SSID “*AtomicNet bb Kingaetos*” η άλλη CM9 για να σκανάρει ο Κώστας(kingaetos).

Στο σημείο αυτό θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω, τον Παναγιώτη (*liousis*) που χωρίς την πολύωρη και σχολαστική εργασία του δεν θα είχε φτιαχτεί και τοποθετηθεί η καρδιά του κόμβου , καθώς επίσης τον Βασίλη (*pit*), τον Χρήστο(*xkout*), και το Γιώργο(*openhaimer*) για τον προγραμματισμό του ρούτερ καθώς και για τις οδηγίες που μου έδωσαν για την κατασκευή του!!

----------


## klarabel

Μπράβο παιδιά καλορίζικοι. Αντε να προχωρά το ewn...  ::

----------


## liousis

Καλορίζικος Τάσο!
Είσαι ρομπότ, εύγε!!!  ::

----------


## neo4

Καλοριζικα τα links Τασο  ::  
Μια χαρα προχωραμε  ::   ::

----------


## wingman

καλορίζικο papanastasis
μήπως έχεις φώτο για την εγκατάσταση στη βάση της καμινάδας?
όσο για καλώδιο, έχω ήδη πάρει τους κοννέκτορες και δεν ξέρω αν αυτός στέλνει χύμα ή του παραγγέλνεις μεν με επιθυμητό μήκος αλλά σου βάζεια αυτός τους κοννέκτορες

----------


## PIT

Καλοριζικο Τασο!! Φτιαχτε το σημα ομως για να ειναι ολα κομπλε  ::

----------


## papanastasis

> μήπως έχεις φώτο για την εγκατάσταση στη βάση της καμινάδας?
> όσο για καλώδιο, έχω ήδη πάρει τους κοννέκτορες και δεν ξέρω αν αυτός στέλνει χύμα ή του παραγγέλνεις μεν με επιθυμητό μήκος αλλά σου βάζεια αυτός τους κοννέκτορες


Εχω 1 φώτο αλλά δεν είναι και τόσο καλη .

Από ότι κατάλαβα, το καλώδιο αυτό το πουλάει με το μέτρο χωρίς connectors αλλά του έστειλα και μαιλ που τον ρωτάω να μας πει εάν μπορεί να βάλει . Μόλις μου απαντήσει θα σε ενημερώσω.




> Φτιαχτε το σημα ομως για να ειναι ολα κομπλε


Με μια καλή ευθυγράμμιση των κεραιών , Βασίλη, πιστεύω ότι θα έρθει και το σήμα στα κανονικά επίπεδα. Ήδη από το απόγευμα που ανέβηκα και γύρισα λίγο το πιάτο, έχει βελτιωθεί αρκετά (+15dbm).

----------


## papanastasis

Ετοιμο και το δευτερο λινκ με τον kingaeto.  ::  
Τωρα παμε για το τρίτο.....  ::

----------


## PIT

Αντε μπραβο Τασσο!!! 

Και τα δυο λινκς AtomicNet-Kingaetos & Kingaetos-PIT πιανουν ΒΤ σε both utp/tcp ~23MB και ξεχωριστα ~43ΜΒ  ::  

Και ενα tracepath απο Αθηνα!!!



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.145.14.2
 1:  ns.spirosco2.awmn (10.146.210.130)                     0.449ms pmtu 1500
 1:  ns2.spirosco2.awmn (10.146.210.129)                    0.843ms
 2:  10.145.7.253 (10.145.7.253)                            2.933ms
 3:  10.146.212.253 (10.146.212.253)                        5.056ms
 4:  10.145.14.2 (10.145.14.2)                              4.737ms reached
```

Πυραυλος....

Αντε και με πολυ traffic!!  ::

----------


## neo4

Προχωρα Τασο  ::  Καλοριζικος  ::

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο Τάσο!!!
Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## papanastasis

Ο κόμβος είναι και πάλι up  ::  
Εγινε αλλαγή motherboard επεξεργαστή και Ram. 
Ο επεξεργαστής είναι intel στα 1000MHz και η ram στα 370 mb.
Το νέο board τελος επανεκινει μετά απο διακοπη ρεύματος, κατι που δεν γινόταν με το παλιό, και ηταν και η αιτία της αλλαγής του  ::

----------


## liousis

Εύγε Μάστορα!  ::

----------

